# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: عکس گرفتن از صفحه ی داس

## kamran_14

سلام
خسته نباشید
 چطوری از صفحه ی خروجی  C++‎ که تحت داس هست (صفحه ی سیاه رنگ که کل مانیتور رو گرفته) عکس بگیریم

----------


## ayub_coder

شما می تونید برنامه رو تو یه سیستم عامل دیگه که تو VMWare ی VirtualBox نصب هست اجرا کنید و عکس بگیرید

----------


## dm16989

با دوربین دیجیتال!!!

----------


## mehdikhazaei

دکمه prnt scrn روی صفحه کلید را زده و بعد برنامه paint را باز کنید و در آنجا paste کنید و در آخر Save کنید.

----------


## me.enik

راه های مختلفی وجود داره.
یکیش که گفتن, دوربین دیجیتال هستش ... !
اون یکی هم دکمه پرینت اسکرین است که از کل صفحه عکس میگیره.
یکی دیگه هم استفاده از برنامه های جداگانه مثل ashampoo magical snap هستش که من خودم از اون استفاده میکنم.
و ... .

----------


## SEZAR.CO

فکر منظور دوستمون این بود که میشه یه برنامه ساخت که بتونه از صفحه سیاه عکس گرفت

----------

